# Hi - again maybe...



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

...Not sure if I was on here before but can't find any details so thought I'd join again ha!

I'm over 30 lol and going for the "fitness model" look... Currently 70kg and about 5'8" or thereabouts. 12" biceps and slightly bigger calves, don't have a clue what my bf% is but it's too much at the moment lol.

Um, I like training and I'm currently on the var.

Anyhoo hello.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno,

Nope you havent been on here before,


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome, stick around lots of info and banter and a few other female members too


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome :thumb:


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Musclegirl said:


> ...Not sure if I was on here before but can't find any details so thought I'd join again ha!
> 
> I'm over 30 lol and going for the "fitness model" look... Currently 70kg and about 5'8" or thereabouts. 12" biceps and slightly bigger calves, don't have a clue what my bf% is but it's too much at the moment lol.
> 
> ...


Haven't seen you on here before but im pretty sure i know you! If not you look mighty familiar to a lass i new in Bournemouth!


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Heyyyyy yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Welcome.. make regular trips to bournemouth for a pi55 up with the lads!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Welcome to the UKM madhouse Musclegirl... looking forward to your posts. Enjoy the forum


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

Ah thanks everyone  feel welcome already!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi girl!  .. check my Journal "Total Rebuilt - Fitness to Perfection" in the Gallery / sub forum: member Journals & Pictures. Journal is all about Var..

Also am on Model Mayhem and PureStorm. Are u on there ? X


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

pics or unwelcome! (i'm kidding)I am a bigfan of the tiger look.

and on a more friendly note, hello and welcome


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Good looking females are not welcome on here

(joking obviously.................welcome aboard)


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

GymGym - Nooo I wish I was on there though haha x


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

whale cum musclegirl!


----------



## snappyfish (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome, I'm new here! also from Bournemouth.. Good luck!


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

gettingLEAN said:


> whale cum musclegirl!


Hahahaha!! Thanks


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

snappyfish said:


> Welcome, I'm new here! also from Bournemouth.. Good luck!


Lol where you training??


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

fitdog said:


> Haven't seen you on here before but im pretty sure i know you! If not you look mighty familiar to a lass i new in Bournemouth!


Apparently I have a double lol - never seen the person in question but it's a bit freaky lol.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Musclegirl said:


> ...Not sure if I was on here before but can't find any details so thought I'd join again ha!
> 
> I'm over 30 lol and going for the "fitness model" look... Currently 70kg and about 5'8" or thereabouts. 12" biceps and slightly bigger calves, don't have a clue what my bf% is but it's too much at the moment lol.
> 
> ...


Look out, STAMPEDE!!!!!!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Musclegirl said:


> Apparently I have a double lol - never seen the person in question but it's a bit freaky lol.


Didnt think it could have been who i thought however the resemblance is unbelievable, she lived bearwood way and loved her staffordshire bull terriers! Anyway welcome!

Matt


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello welcome:beer:


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome girl with muscle


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey! Welcome to UKM


----------



## koicarp (Oct 23, 2010)

welcome


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

hiya, hope your enjoying the site. Nice tiger suit, i want one!!


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

fitdog said:


> Didnt think it could have been who i thought however the resemblance is unbelievable, she lived bearwood way and loved her staffordshire bull terriers! Anyway welcome!
> 
> Matt


Ahh I live the other side of B-Town lol. Thanks Matt


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> hiya, hope your enjoying the site. Nice tiger suit, i want one!!


Primarni lol


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> hiya, hope your enjoying the site. Nice tiger suit, i want one!!


Unfortunately it doesn't have the same effect on men that it has on women.










Oh and welcome musclegirl:thumbup1:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

welcome aboard =]


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

hi MG, where else do you post? ive seen you avi before somewhere else.


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

doggy said:


> hi MG, where else do you post? ive seen you avi before somewhere else.


Uh facebook and twitter lol. Don't think I've used it on any forums unless someone's stolen it and is using it. Which would be very weird...


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i dont use them, i could be wrong but im sure ive seen the avi before. doesnt matter, it's not important.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

Hello and welcome!xx


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

welcome to uk-m

see your from bournemouth love it there great beaches.


----------



## snappyfish (Apr 15, 2012)

Musclegirl said:


> Lol where you training??


Home and the moment!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome tiger


----------

